# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ۴۰ درصد تخفیف کتاب های خیلی سبز! طریقه عضو شدن در سایت خیلی سبز

## Mahdis79

ببخشید این سوالو اینجا میپرسم ولی راه دیگه ای نداشتم
اگه عضو سایت خیلی سبز بشیم ۴۰درصد تخفیف میدن؟
درست شنیدم من یا اینم مثل عروسک کلروفیل برای چن سال پیش هست؟
خیلی سبز پست پیشتاز نداره؟؟اخه هر چی گشتم نبود
چجوری عضو بشم؟رمز عبور رو از کجا بیارم؟هرکار میکنم ایمیلی برام نمیاد شما میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟

----------


## میلاد زد

> ببخشید این سوالو اینجا میپرسم ولی راه دیگه ای نداشتم
> اگه عضو سایت خیلی سبز بشیم ۴۰درصد تخفیف میدن؟
> درست شنیدم من یا اینم مثل عروسک کلروفیل برای چن سال پیش هست؟
> خیلی سبز پست پیشتاز نداره؟؟اخه هر چی گشتم نبود
> چجوری عضو بشم؟رمز عبور رو از کجا بیارم؟هرکار میکنم ایمیلی برام نمیاد شما میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟


 خیر تخفیف 20 درصد عروسکم نمیدن پست پیشتازم ندارن فقط سفارشی که بعد یک هفته میارن در کل و دریک کلام بدترین فروشگاه اینترنتی

----------


## M_ndr

> ببخشید این سوالو اینجا میپرسم ولی راه دیگه ای نداشتم
> اگه عضو سایت خیلی سبز بشیم ۴۰درصد تخفیف میدن؟
> درست شنیدم من یا اینم مثل عروسک کلروفیل برای چن سال پیش هست؟
> خیلی سبز پست پیشتاز نداره؟؟اخه هر چی گشتم نبود
> چجوری عضو بشم؟رمز عبور رو از کجا بیارم؟هرکار میکنم ایمیلی برام نمیاد شما میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟


خیر خبری از ۴۰ درصد تخفیف و عروسک نیست فکر کنم ۲۰ درصد با ارسال رایگان داشته باشن بهتره از سایت عشق کتاب خرید کنید فکر کنم الان حدود ۳۰ درصد تخفیف داره با ارسال رایگان

----------


## Mahdis79

> خیر خبری از ۴۰ درصد تخفیف و عروسک نیست فکر کنم ۲۰ درصد با ارسال رایگان داشته باشن بهتره از سایت عشق کتاب خرید کنید فکر کنم الان حدود ۳۰ درصد تخفیف داره با ارسال رایگان


این فروشگاه عشق کتاب فروشگاه مطمئنی هست؟؟

----------


## میلاد زد

بل


> این فروشگاه عشق کتاب فروشگاه مطمئنی هست؟؟


بله خودم خریدم

----------


## Hadi.Z

> ببخشید این سوالو اینجا میپرسم ولی راه دیگه ای نداشتم
> اگه عضو سایت خیلی سبز بشیم ۴۰درصد تخفیف میدن؟
> درست شنیدم من یا اینم مثل عروسک کلروفیل برای چن سال پیش هست؟
> خیلی سبز پست پیشتاز نداره؟؟اخه هر چی گشتم نبود
> چجوری عضو بشم؟رمز عبور رو از کجا بیارم؟هرکار میکنم ایمیلی برام نمیاد شما میتونید راهنماییم کنید؟


سلام ، از خود سایت خیلی سبز هیچ چیزی نخرید!
بسته بندی فوق العاده افتضاح و آسیب جدی به کتاب ها + گاها ارسال کتاب های مشکل دار 
بسته بندیشون اصلا برای راه دور جالب نیست و کتاب ها بدجور آسیب میبینن . جلد کتاب ها به شدت ضربه میخوره ، گوشه صفحات کتاب با وسعت بزرگ و تعداد زیاد تا میشه و این برای فردی مثل من یه فاجعه محسوب میشه
من خودم تا الان اگر چیزی بوده غیر یه مورد ( که از خیلی سبز خرید کردم و افتضاح بود...) از سایت کتابچی خرید کردم و از بسته بندی خوبشون هم راضی بودم
خود سایت نشر الگو هم خیلی خوبه برای خرید ( به تازگی البته ارسال رایگان رو حذف کردن که منطقی بود چون طرف میاد یه جلد میگیره و برای یه جلد باید پول پست هم بدن...)
بانک کتاب پایتخت رو تعریف میکنن ولی من ندیدم ( فقط اینو میدونم که معتبره ولی تخفیف انچنانی مثل کتابچی و عشق کتاب نداره)
از سایت عشق کتاب هم به تازگی یه سری از دوستام خرید کردن ، منتظرم بیاد تا کیفیت کار اونارو هم ببینم...

----------


## reza fff

> سلام ، از خود سایت خیلی سبز هیچ چیزی نخرید!
> بسته بندی فوق العاده افتضاح و آسیب جدی به کتاب ها + گاها ارسال کتاب های مشکل دار 
> بسته بندیشون اصلا برای راه دور جالب نیست و کتاب ها بدجور آسیب میبینن . جلد کتاب ها به شدت ضربه میخوره ، گوشه صفحات کتاب با وسعت بزرگ و تعداد زیاد تا میشه و این برای فردی مثل من یه فاجعه محسوب میشه
> من خودم تا الان اگر چیزی بوده غیر یه مورد ( که از خیلی سبز خرید کردم و افتضاح بود...) از سایت کتابچی خرید کردم و از بسته بندی خوبشون هم راضی بودم
> خود سایت نشر الگو هم خیلی خوبه برای خرید ( به تازگی البته ارسال رایگان رو حذف کردن که منطقی بود چون طرف میاد یه جلد میگیره و برای یه جلد باید پول پست هم بدن...)
> بانک کتاب پایتخت رو تعریف میکنن ولی من ندیدم ( فقط اینو میدونم که معتبره ولی تخفیف انچنانی مثل کتابچی و عشق کتاب نداره)
> از سایت عشق کتاب هم به تازگی یه سری از دوستام خرید کردن ، منتظرم بیاد تا کیفیت کار اونارو هم ببینم...


صد درصد مشکل دار میفرسته خیلی سبز..من تجربه خرید ریاضی جامعشو داشتم امکان نداره تو پست انقدرکتاب داغون بشه..کتابه از جنگ جهانی برگشته بود..یکی از دوستام هم تجربه منو داشت

----------

